# corys with rainbow shark?



## red (May 5, 2010)

Has anyone tried keeping corys with a rainbow shark?

I bought the rainbow shark thinking my angels might be too aggressive for little corys.. Turns out my angelfish love everyone, and my rainbow shark hates everyone.

I know rainbow sharks can be aggressive, I'm just wondering if anyone has had any luck keeping one with corys.. He really doesn't do a good job of cleaning up the bottom of the tank. I don't overfeed, but my algae wafers make quite a mess, and he doesn't care to clean it up.. haha

Or maybe another type of bottomfeeder that can co-exist with mr angry rainbow... 

Thanks!


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

I never had any problem with my RTBS or RS with any of my cories.
My sharks didn't really like fish bigger than him, but it was more of a chase then anything.
My sharks never cleaned the bottom, they always went into "feeding frenzy" when it came to feeding time.

I found my skunk loaches were mean lil buggers.
Sometime I would find dead fish & them eating the guts right out of half dead fish.
Mr. Skunk killed Mr. Rainbow 1 day.


----------



## red (May 5, 2010)

Yea mr rainbow isn't a fan of other fish when wafers are on the bottom of the tank.. He does actually bite them, but I've never seen damage.

I'll have to try a school of corys and see how things go.. I do have a 10g I can put them in if mr rainbow decides to be mean to them.

Thanks!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I used to have a rainbow shark with my corydoras and did not have a problem.

However, those sharks are jumpers. They can jump out of the tank or into a filter. I'd definitely recommend a lid.



red said:


> Has anyone tried keeping corys with a rainbow shark?
> 
> I bought the rainbow shark thinking my angels might be too aggressive for little corys.. Turns out my angelfish love everyone, and my rainbow shark hates everyone.
> 
> ...


----------



## red (May 5, 2010)

The tank is completely covered, and I haven't seen him even swim above the middle of the tank, so he should be ok!


----------

